
Toolkit for a Successful Manager - Gpetrium
https://gpetrium.com/toolkit-for-a-successful-manager/
======
JSeymourATL
Reminded of the timeless Drucker: Managing Oneself.

Always interesting to re-read (Thanks PG!).

Chapter V: The Second Half of Your Life -- seems rather timely at the moment.

>[http://academic.udayton.edu/lawrenceulrich/LeaderArticles/Dr...](http://academic.udayton.edu/lawrenceulrich/LeaderArticles/Drucker%20Managing%20Oneself.pdf)

------
rubyn00bie
I guess I'd find this more compelling if it was at all something from the
field or actual use cases instead of just a "marketing research" piece.
Neither of the authors according to their linked-in have any experience
managing outside their current startup; so, I'm a little curious why they
chose to write this piece. That might actually be worth reading...

~~~
AzuraJergen
Hard to assess someone's actual management or overall experience for that
matter, based solely on their linkedin profile. I have had 30 year execs that
were not worth the air they breath and out of the gate interns with the skill
and willingness to take on the challenge. Most of their points seem to be in
line with my experience (20+ manufacturing) and I think I will likely try some
of the add-ins they have listed.

Wasn't a big fan of the number of solutions in-progress, but I have seen F100
doing it before. Seems to be an interesting strategy to get folks to come back
to the article at a later date, I wonder if it works.

~~~
jf22
These people obviously googled "management tools" and wrote up blog spam to
drive traffic to their two-person agency website.

Their sparse linkedin profiles only add more proof of that.

------
Ecstatify
Advertising. Is it really a toolkit when most of the tools don't exist [Tool
in Development]

------
kqr
I suggest to any manager to read Deming -- now _there_ you'll find useful
tools!

------
Gpetrium
This article blew up! I appreciate the feedback provided by those in the
audience and the excitement that everyone brought to the material at hand.

To cover some of the points; the team behind the article had the pleasure of
working alongside management and executives from large enterprises and
governmental bodies to SMBs. The website serves as a medium to share some of
the knowledge that our team has gained throughout our careers (supported by
research from what some consider to be leaders in their respective markets)
with the aim of helping individuals and organizations bring their very best to
wherever place they work at.

I can appreciate the skepticism of some netizens, but I think it is worth
noting that many of the tools, solutions and perspectives that are provided
and advised in the website are either free to use or considered cream-of-the-
crop in the market today. Some of the tools in one of the segments for today’s
article are in-development because they are often provided free to use and
involve personal development time outside the organization’s average daily
schedule.

If you have questions, concerns or need support with anything, please reach
out via linkedin.

------
Aviatore
Fascinating to see so many salty comments, let me share my feedback. I like
the concept of having a snapshot of the content at the beginning of the
article. Found myself clicking on quite a few of the links out of curiosity,
including a well-written piece by Harvard Law on the Wells Fargo scandal.

I would have preferred that at least half of the tools were already available
on the article (@Azura), although they have some tools in the solutions page
that were not listed in the article.

For any management related topics, I am always reminded of the usual and
timeless (@JSeymour): How to Win Friends and Influence People, 7 Habits Of
Highly Effective People, Thinking in Systems: A Primer, The Effective
Executive and Failing Forward.

